# Vibration/Pulsating at idle *Problem solved!



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Great post! Thanks for updating everyone.


----------



## brulaz (Aug 6, 2011)

Is this only for the 1.8L, or have people been reporting this issue for the 1.4L turbo as well?


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I have this issue and in fact I'm going down to the dealer tomorrow about it.

Did you mean A/C compressor? Your post says A/C condensor. The sound in my car seems to come from the compressor area. I don't understand how the condensor could create the sound since it's a non-moving part.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

hmmm, i having a noise problem only when ac is on driving over 40 mph. Im thinking mine is no good..


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Anything new on whether the fix was the A/C condenser or the A/C compressor? Maybe you could look at the service ticket and double check. 

I took my car in for this yesterday and got the brush off. They were very busy and the service writer asked me to bring it back another day. I mentioned this thread and the service writer and I were both questioning how the condenser could create a noise. You might be right though because I can hear the sound very clearly when I put a big screwdriver on the refrigerant lines in spots that are not rigidly connected to the compressor unit.


----------



## ch200200 (Jun 21, 2011)

*What was I thinking!!!*

Sorry about the confusion!!! It is the compressor.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I'm hoping I can get a new compressor soon. The noise in a new car is hard to bear.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I updated the other thread about this but I'll post some info here too. They just finished replacing my compressor at the dealer and it did not totally eliminate the repetitive pulsing sound. The dealer called the GM tech people and GM knows about this problem and admit that sometimes a compressor replacement solves it but other times the noise remains even with a new compressor. In my car the noise is somewhat less but still noticeable at idle with a hot motor and the A/C turned off. I can live with it for now but I wish GM could come up with a true solution.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Will the cold weather reprogram mentioned help in HOT Texas heat?


----------



## 619CRUZN (Jul 18, 2011)

*Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!*

Just got a call back from my dealer and he said the problem is reported as NORMAL. 
And im sorry but that is a hard pill to swallow after investing 30K in a car. 
It sounds like i have a 10 year old engine under the hood. 

I am going to pick up my car right now and showing them this post and hopefully they will do what is right. 

The most upsetting part about this is that this is my 1st BRAND NEW car.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Started getting the vibration today. Was noticeably loud and I haven't driven the car hard or used the AC. hmmm
Mine seems to be coming from the radiator or fan although its too dark to to really get in there.
Might need to set up an appointment.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Mine eventually got fixed when the replaced the A/C compressor for the second time.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

How can I get them to replace my ac compressor? They've looked at it twice and say nothing's wrong.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

You could ask them to call GM about the noise. GM is aware of the issue. According to my dealer GM will ask the service tech to perform certain tests and depending on the the test results they authorize the replacement. Of course you might have a different problem. On my car I could hear the sound very clearly if I held a big screwdriver up to my ear like a stethoscope and placed the tip against the metal pipes bolted to the compressor.

If you're unhappy with the dealer, speak in a nice way to the service manager. Then if that doesn't work you could call GM customer assistance. You might piss off the service department that way but you'll probably get some action. That's why I say talk to the service manager first. Maybe that's all it will take.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

just how loud is this pulsating noise. I think my car might have it but I always just thought it was the engine itself, with it being so small and all....


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

If it's the noise I had, there is a repetitive cycling sound that repeats about every 3/4 second at idle. It's hard to describe but sort of a low volume roaring sound, like air flowing in a pipe. One way to diagnose is to get the motor nice & hot (underhood temp) and turn off the HVAC completley. At idle you may hear the sound. If it's like my problem the sound immediately goes away when you turn on the A/C snowflake and set the fan to on (low speed is best). I have a vid in another thread but somehow it doesn't run anymore - it just shows a static picture.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

hmmmm... i think i have that. I've been hearing it for a while, today even. but then i went to check it out later in the day and it was gone (after driving the car around for a bit).... I'll have to compare to a car from the dealer.


----------



## Sassy'11 (Apr 13, 2011)

I took my girl to the dealer, he didnt hear it right away but thats because he didnt have her warm enough. After we drove around a bit, he heard the noise,.. He diagnosed it as the AC Compressor. The noise went away when I turned the AC on. anywho, they replaced the compressor and she is no longer noisey


----------



## CruzeLS (Jul 20, 2011)

Don't mean to dig up an old thread like this but I had my Cruze in for service for the same problem and they had to order a new compressor. 7-10 days out. Hope nothing else happens while I wait as a result of the compressor failing with only 12,000 miles on the clock. How GM can regard this as normal is beyond me.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> I updated the other thread about this but I'll post some info here too. They just finished replacing my compressor at the dealer and it did not totally eliminate the repetitive pulsing sound. The dealer called the GM tech people and GM knows about this problem and admit that sometimes a compressor replacement solves it but other times the noise remains even with a new compressor. In my car the noise is somewhat less but still noticeable at idle with a hot motor and the A/C turned off. I can live with it for now but I wish GM could come up with a true solution.


Have they come up with a solution?


----------

